# Trying to decide on a shirt...



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

I want to get a branded shirt that I wear for events/weddings, but I can't decide what style. And I'm not totally set on the logo placement either.

Thoughts welcome!


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

definitely go polo.

you might want to look into a more formal option like a button shirt for venues that require formal attire for weddings. we ran into a few like that, even here in Florida where casual is king. some even required me to wear a tie/jacket and the wife an evening gown or pantsuit.
the t-shirt option will make you look like a bouncer. 

if you have seen any pics of @Vtec44 when hes on the job, you will know *exactly* how well to dress.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

I've met photographers who pull off the t-shirt thing well, even at weddings, but I am leaning towards the polo. Most events don't seem to require any more than a polo for me, but if so, I'll probably just wear a plain button-up. 

Another question is do I go with embroidered logo, or printed?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've met photographers who pull off the t-shirt thing well, even at weddings, but I am leaning towards the polo. Most events don't seem to require any more than a polo for me, but if so, I'll probably just wear a plain button-up.
> 
> Another question is do I go with embroidered logo, or printed?




embroidered. 
definitely embroidered.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 30, 2017)

DONT do the t-shirt its says low class.  A polo can easily be worn to any event where a t shirt is acceptable but it does not always work the other way around. 

And loose the huge text on the back. You will be holding a camera do I really need huge text saying photography top tell me you are the photographer.  And nobody is going to remember the name on the shirt to look you up anyway. Just keep some business cards in your pocket for when people ask. 

I would say get a polo and a dress shirt.  Different events require different attire.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've met photographers who pull off the t-shirt thing well, even at weddings, but I am leaning towards the polo. Most events don't seem to require any more than a polo for me, but if so, I'll probably just wear a plain button-up.
> 
> Another question is do I go with embroidered logo, or printed?




well, people can do whatever they want, but I NEVER wore a t-shirt when shooting a wedding...or any other client related event for that matter. 
you want to look professional, even if your shooting something casual. go with a left or right side chest logo and thats it.  
always better to be a bit overdressed when your the professional. 

embroidered logos will look more professional than screen printed or HTV logos, and it will last longer. 
so....
my advice is not to go any more casual than a polo, logo ONLY front left or right chest, and embroidered. 
also look into more formal button shirts, logo same place, embroidered as well. 

thats my advice.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

I appreciate the advice! 

Can I ask why logo on the back isn't desired?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd get a wife beater. Jk


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I appreciate the advice!
> 
> Can I ask why logo on the back isn't desired?


It makes you look like less of a professional and more like a billboard

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

Hm, interesting. And how do you feel about the short sleeve button up?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

This is my friend who does the t-shirts at weddings. 

But maybe it works for her since she's a woman?


----------



## chuasam (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've met photographers who pull off the t-shirt thing well, even at weddings



No...just no.
Unless you’re Joe Buissink...and then that’s just cuz he’s Joe Buissink.
No....T-shirts at wedding.. = NO.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 30, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the advice!
> ...



The waiter...I mean photographer at my brother’s wedding wore a bright red polo neck with his logo emblazoned on the back.

My GF kept referring to him as looking like he didn’t belong in someplace that elegant...and stuck out like a sore thumb in guests’ photographs. 

It made him look like a waiter in a cheap casual joint.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Hm, interesting. And how do you feel about the short sleeve button up?


Short sleeve is fine as long as its formal and doesn't turn you into a walking advertisement

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> This is my friend who does the t-shirts at weddings.
> 
> But maybe it works for her since she's a woman?
> 
> View attachment 148976


So go with a t shirt man...it's your deal. We have given you our opinions. Maybe it does work for her, but would YOU want a giant billboard running around at your wedding? Or something a little nicer looking?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't feel too strongly one way or another, just want to understand. 

Your insights are invaluable. 

I think I'll be doing the polo with just an embroidered logo. As far as logos, should I stick with plain black, or do you think it'd be okay to add a little bit of style (see below)?


----------



## chuasam (Oct 30, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > This is my friend who does the t-shirts at weddings.
> ...



Whether it works for her is debatable.
It all boils down the the image you want to project and your clientele’s expectations.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I don't feel too strongly one way or another, just want to understand.
> 
> Your insights are invaluable.
> 
> ...



This is totally fine for mall photographers, family photographers, and school photographers. This reminds me of my early days working at LifeTouch. 

If it’s a budget wedding and that is the clients you want to service...sure go ahead.

If you want to go upmarket...wear a suit. Rubber sole dress shoes are okay.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel too strongly one way or another, just want to understand.
> ...



So.... is the plain black polo better?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 30, 2017)

I once had a very smart man tell me that, you should wear what you want to project.  Read Chauasam's comment very close!


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm at the age where all of my friends are getting married, were just married, or have gotten married in the last few years. I've been to a dozen weddings in the last three years probably, and I've never seen a photographer wearing anything less than a button front shirt, and most of them were wearing a sport coat or suit jacket of some sort too.

Even at other events, I think the logo'd wear might end up coming off as a little chintzy, but that's just me. I think the huge camera and bag full of equipment give it away. I'm sure you already keep business cards in your wallet for when people ask about your work.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2017)

One of the first questions I ask a client once I've actually booked the event is, "How would you like me to dress?"  My minimum standard for any event is a polo shirt and dress trousers & shoes.  My reccomendation would be two of each (polo & long sleeve) in dark grey.  Not black, but dark grey.  One of the things you do NOT want to do at an event  is stand out.  Long dark sleeves help you blend into the background.   Definitely embroidered text, mainly for durability, and definitely NOT the text on the back, for exactly the reasons Jason stated.  Sure you could roll in in a t-shirt and cut-off jeans, but what would you think of a professional <insert profession here> at a major formal event showing up in beach gear.  

One of things that is consistently commented on by clients is how much they appreciated my dress & deportment.  I always match my dress to that of the event, EVERYONE over the age of 18 is "sir, ma'am, mister/mrs/ms" unless they explicitly tell me otherwise.   Remember, even if the clients who hired you are fine with your looking uber-casual, the ten prospective clients in the audience who might want to hire you probably aren't.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

tirediron said:


> One of the first questions I ask a client once I've actually booked the event is, "How would you like me to dress?"  My minimum standard for any event is a polo shirt and dress trousers & shoes.  My reccomendation would be two of each (polo & long sleeve) in dark grey.  Not black, but dark grey.  One of the things you do NOT want to do at an event  is stand out.  Long dark sleeves help you blend into the background.   Definitely embroidered text, mainly for durability, and definitely NOT the text on the back, for exactly the reasons Jason stated.  Sure you could roll in in a t-shirt and cut-off jeans, but what would you think of a professional <insert profession here> at a major formal event showing up in beach gear.
> 
> One of things that is consistently commented on by clients is how much they appreciated my dress & deportment.  I always match my dress to that of the event, EVERYONE over the age of 18 is "sir, ma'am, mister/mrs/ms" unless they explicitly tell me otherwise.   Remember, even if the clients who hired you are fine with your looking uber-casual, the ten prospective clients in the audience who might want to hire you probably aren't.



That's a good point. 

I ultimately want to balance comfort and design, and I have feet issues so I have to stick with the $160 tennis shoes (they look nice) I've got, and I think polo matches that a bit better. 

But I, of course, would love to have higher paying clients, so I'll need to do some more research on shoe options, and at some point consider the button-up/jacket thing. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## chuasam (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > One of the first questions I ask a client once I've actually booked the event is, "How would you like me to dress?"  My minimum standard for any event is a polo shirt and dress trousers & shoes.  My reccomendation would be two of each (polo & long sleeve) in dark grey.  Not black, but dark grey.  One of the things you do NOT want to do at an event  is stand out.  Long dark sleeves help you blend into the background.   Definitely embroidered text, mainly for durability, and definitely NOT the text on the back, for exactly the reasons Jason stated.  Sure you could roll in in a t-shirt and cut-off jeans, but what would you think of a professional <insert profession here> at a major formal event showing up in beach gear.
> ...



Cole Haan makes some really comfy dress shoes. They’re basically Nike Air sneakers with a dressy look.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Hmm, I'll have to check them out!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I appreciate the advice!
> 
> Can I ask why logo on the back isn't desired?


IMO, it's not professional looking on a polo.  Save that for t-shirts or windbreakers.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 30, 2017)

tirediron said:


> One of the first questions I ask a client once I've actually booked the event is, "How would you like me to dress?"  My minimum standard for any event is a polo shirt and dress trousers & shoes.  My reccomendation would be two of each (polo & long sleeve) in dark grey.  Not black, but dark grey.  One of the things you do NOT want to do at an event  is stand out.  Long dark sleeves help you blend into the background.   Definitely embroidered text, mainly for durability, and definitely NOT the text on the back, for exactly the reasons Jason stated.  Sure you could roll in in a t-shirt and cut-off jeans, but what would you think of a professional <insert profession here> at a major formal event showing up in beach gear.
> 
> One of things that is consistently commented on by clients is how much they appreciated my dress & deportment.  I always match my dress to that of the event, EVERYONE over the age of 18 is "sir, ma'am, mister/mrs/ms" unless they explicitly tell me otherwise.   Remember, even if the clients who hired you are fine with your looking uber-casual, the ten prospective clients in the audience who might want to hire you probably aren't.



Would this be dark enough gray for you, John?


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> This is my friend who does the t-shirts at weddings.
> 
> But maybe it works for her since she's a woman?
> 
> View attachment 148976



That looks more like a bridal season on a different day not the actual wedding (what bride would want to risk getting her dress messed up at the wedding also wedding days are busy so probably would not have time for shots like that.) For that you don’t have to be dressed as formal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 30, 2017)

I would also recommend the dark grey over black. You can also put on a jacket over that if it really starts to get formal. Tee shirts would be fine for a few assistants that set everything up and then pack it all up. I have polo and long sleeve button shirts and almost of them are solid color and the logo is embroidered - above pocket on the button shirts.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 31, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > This is my friend who does the t-shirts at weddings.
> ...



Yes, that shot is. But that's what she wears for weddings too, except she wears leggings instead of jeans.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



If she wore yoga pants, would you do so too?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...




leggings.....and a t-shirt...for a *wedding*_*?*_
is the reception at wal-mart?


every job is also a potential job interview for something else, so you want to look your best. 
you have gotten excellent advice here, and your on the right track with changing your options a little.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 31, 2017)

If my photographer showed up in a shirt like that, i'd ask him to wear a jacket.

I think the embroidered polo (on the front breast only) is fine.


I have $30 hushpuppy dress shoes that are more comfortable than some sneakers.  Hell I shot a whole wedding (about 10 hours on my feet) with a pair of brown wingtips.


----------



## Designer (Oct 31, 2017)

Daryl's friend is dressed like the caterer's cleanup crew.  

But hey!  It works for her!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > One of the first questions I ask a client once I've actually booked the event is, "How would you like me to dress?"  My minimum standard for any event is a polo shirt and dress trousers & shoes.  My reccomendation would be two of each (polo & long sleeve) in dark grey.  Not black, but dark grey.  One of the things you do NOT want to do at an event  is stand out.  Long dark sleeves help you blend into the background.   Definitely embroidered text, mainly for durability, and definitely NOT the text on the back, for exactly the reasons Jason stated.  Sure you could roll in in a t-shirt and cut-off jeans, but what would you think of a professional <insert profession here> at a major formal event showing up in beach gear.
> ...


That's very similar to the shirts I wear, yes.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 31, 2017)

Whatever you get, logo on the sleeve. Discrete, different and a touch of class.  On the back is tasteless.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 31, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Whatever you get, logo on the sleeve. Discrete, different and a touch of class.  On the back is tasteless.



So you wouldn't want it on the front? 



pixmedic said:


> leggings.....and a t-shirt...for a *wedding*_*?*_
> is the reception at wal-mart?



Yeah... I thought it was strange, too. But the fact that she's been so successful has had me doubting that assumption.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 31, 2017)

I dunno if this correlates the same to photography, but all the media companies up here in the north east of Scotland wear t-shirts/polos/jackets and have their logos on the back so clients can clearly identify who they are on shoots.  I've even worn one one myself when accompanying them.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you get, logo on the sleeve. Discrete, different and a touch of class.  On the back is tasteless.
> ...


define successful.
What kinda price range does she charge?
how many bookings a year.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you get, logo on the sleeve. Discrete, different and a touch of class.  On the back is tasteless.
> ...


Not if I had a choice. The front is fine but hard to see when you're shooting.  On the sleeve is different and always visible.   How many jobs do you really think you'll get from a walking billboard (referencing the back)?  A T-Shirt with signage on back says desperate and don't mind me if I talk with a mouthful of food.  It is the word of mouth and your website which is the best marketing tools.  I know photogs which charge $15,000 per wedding ... he and his crew do not wear T-Shirts to their jobs.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 31, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> I dunno if this correlates the same to photography, but all the media companies up here in the north east of Scotland wear t-shirts/polos/jackets and have their logos on the back so clients can clearly identify who they are on shoots. I've even worn one one myself when accompanying them.



Interesting...



chuasam said:


> define successful.
> What kinda price range does she charge?
> how many bookings a year.



Her weddings start at $2,500, and she does about 15 or so per year. Pretty successful, I'd say.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if this correlates the same to photography, but all the media companies up here in the north east of Scotland wear t-shirts/polos/jackets and have their logos on the back so clients can clearly identify who they are on shoots. I've even worn one one myself when accompanying them.
> ...


ah I see the issue here: we have different definitions of a successful wedding photographer. 
In my mind, a Successful wedding photographer charges in the $5,000 a wedding range (minimum) and and does maybe 15 to 20 a year.

Not my words either: How Much Do Wedding Photographers Charge?
_You can generally expect wedding photography prices to range from $2,500-$10,000 depending on the photographers experience and/or offerings. Expect the top photographers (IE: the Jose Villa’s of the world) to start at around $6-7,000 and go up from there._

So there you have it....$2,500 is starting

_According to Snapknot.com, the average cost for a wedding photographer is $2,814. However, in cities such as San Francisco and New York, wedding photography prices are closer to $4,000. _

By that token, she's charging below average.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 31, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...



My rates start at $1700, so I'd be more than happy to be making $2500! That's still about 30k a year. Perfectly livable salary. For me, at least. 

I decided to go with two polos with logo on the sleeve, and two button ups with logo on the breast.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



thats $30k before taxes, insurance, business expenses....
you could go work for BestBuy here in Orlando and make that...plus have health insurance, 401, and PTO. 

its good for someone who isnt the only one working, or as a side job. not so much if shes the primary bill payer


----------



## chuasam (Oct 31, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Like stated before -we have totally different ideas of what a successful wedding photographer is. 

You need to be billing at least double that to make anything close to a livable income. If not you can do something to make you more money like working at Starbucks.


----------



## Jamesaz (Oct 31, 2017)

I've never shot weddings but from my corporate/commercial days, I always thought it a good idea to dress as well as (or better than) the guy paying the bill. They are more likely to think of you as an equal instead of hired help.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 31, 2017)

Jamesaz said:


> I've never shot weddings but from my corporate/commercial days, I always thought it a good idea to dress as well as (or better than) the guy paying the bill. They are more likely to think of you as an equal instead of hired help.


Don't dress better than the bride...that's all


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 1, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Still livable for me! 

But I currently live with my dad, so my expenses are a bit different.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> I dunno if this correlates the same to photography, but all the media companies up here in the north east of Scotland wear t-shirts/polos/jackets and have their logos on the back so clients can clearly identify who they are on shoots.  I've even worn one one myself when accompanying them.



By “shoots” are you including weddings?  Just curious. 

OP - I’ve been to more weddings than I can remember and I’ve never seen the photographer wearing anything other than a suit or a dress shirt and tie for a man/a dress or nice pants and dressy top for a woman.  Dress as you would if you were a guest based on the formality/informality of the occasion and you can’t go wrong.  It’s nice to advertise your business but being underdressed in a tacky shirt with logos on it is not the way.  Also, you have no way of knowing how many referrals your friend didn’t get because she showed up to someone’s formal wedding looking like she was going to Walmart.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 1, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if this correlates the same to photography, but all the media companies up here in the north east of Scotland wear t-shirts/polos/jackets and have their logos on the back so clients can clearly identify who they are on shoots.  I've even worn one one myself when accompanying them.
> ...


no not including weddings... all the recent weddings I've been to in Scotland the photographer and their assistant are either dressed smart (plain coloured shirt and nice trousers) only time I've seen a coloured t-shirt being worn was by the videographer.

But all the media companies I know of and have worked with use branded jackets, t-shirts/polos for any type of film work, but I'm guessing from the replies to this thread that it's different for wedding photographers.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 1, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...


Now that you've mentioned it, it was the videographer who was dressed like a banquet bus boy. The photographer had a dark polo neck shirt. 



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Nov 1, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Not if I had a choice. The front is fine but hard to see when you're shooting.  On the sleeve is different and always visible.



smart.  I don't mind the idea of a modestly branded polo.   



> How many jobs do you really think you'll get from a walking billboard (referencing the back)?



Really! If someone wants to hire you, they will see the photos of the event, and inquire.  They won't remember your classless impropriate blatant advertising.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2017)

Jamesaz said:


> I've never shot weddings but from my corporate/commercial days, I always thought it a good idea to dress as well as (or better than) the guy paying the bill. They are more likely to think of you as an equal instead of hired help.


Being dressed really well is much more memorable to the client who hired you and other prospective clients than wearing a polo or tee with a logo. It says that you take your image seriously and that you take your work seriously. A logo shirt makes you look like a mall photographer, in other words _cheap_. If you really want to make a lasting impression for events, I would get a suit. Nothing with vibrant colors so you don't reflect colored light or stand out too much. I echo the statement that you should see how @Vtec44 dresses for his shoots and mirror that.

To me, photographing people is often a very personal thing, and wearing a "company" shirt that has a logo turns the photographer into an entity of said company, which to me takes away from the personal connection one might be able to make with their clients. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Designer (Nov 1, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> They won't remember your classless impropriate blatant advertising.


Yes, they will.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 1, 2017)

yeah, the wedding I just did, a few guys commented on my shoes, and the bride loved my Tiffany Blue coffee and donut socks...



> Yes, they will.



they'll remember it, but not in a good way. and they wont recall the name.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Being dressed really well is much more memorable to the client who hired you and other prospective clients than wearing a polo or tee with a logo. It says that you take your image seriously and that you take your work seriously. A logo shirt makes you look like a mall photographer, in other words _cheap_. If you really want to make a lasting impression for events, I would get a suit. Nothing with vibrant colors so you don't reflect colored light or stand out too much. I echo the statement that you should see how @Vtec44 dresses for his shoots and mirror that.
> 
> To me, photographing people is often a very personal thing, and wearing a "company" shirt that has a logo turns the photographer into an entity of said company, which to me takes away from the personal connection one might be able to make with their clients. Just my two cents though.



I've been trying to avoid replying to this because I don't want to be called egotistical, but I agree with you.  I had a HUGE disagreement with my former business partner about the same issue.  I don't want to wear all black or, a polo shirt, or anything with a logo.  It implies that I'm a service worker just like the catering crew.   While there's nothing wrong with that, I see myself as being in the business of selling intangible memories and not photography services.  So perception of value is important as people will only pay how much they think you're worth.  That goes beyond just simply beautiful photos.

It depends on your business strategy, how you want potential clients to see you is important.  For me I want people to see me as stylish, well put , and thoughtful about what I wear.  From belt colors, the type of shoes and color, watch, tie, pants, shirt, etc.  They're all put together with the intention to impress potential clients at any event, and at the same time comfortable to move around.  That doesn't mean you have to be flashy, but you need to be thoughtful.   For client meetings, a properly fitted suit is important to me as the first impression.  "You dress the way you want to charge"  is the rule I go by.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

Just my worthless 2 cents....

The familiar saying "Dress for the job you want, not the job you have" comes to mind. What would you you wear if you were to photograph the president or another "celebrity?" The principal of 6 degrees of separation would imply that you are only 6 referrals away from doing just that!


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

What I typically wear to shoot a wedding.  To each their own...




 

 



What I typically wear to meet clients..


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 1, 2017)

Hmm, that is very insightful. 

Perhaps I'll save the branded stuff for more casual gigs...


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

@Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> @Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?



his secret service radio. 
photography is his side gig.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 1, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > @Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?
> ...



No way. He owns shirts, shoes, pants, jackets, and ties in colors other than black.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> @Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?



My radio so I can talk with my team.  Everyone on my team has one and I expect everyone to respond promptly.  I mostly shoot in the mountains so cell signal can be sketchy.  I also have an ear piece for the ceremony so it's not disruptive.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > @Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?
> ...



see? 
team. earpiece. 
told ya. 
secret service.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 2, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > @Vtec44 whats clipped to your shoulder in #1?
> ...



That's pretty legit. How many people do you have work with you?


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 2, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> That's pretty legit. How many people do you have work with you?



I have 3 on my team as second shooters, 2 as assistants, and several non-regular interns.  A full team at a wedding would have 4 (main, second, 2 assistants).  Typically I just I just have an assistant and a second shooter.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 12, 2018)

I do realize this is an ancient thread, but it does explain a LOT.  Generally speaking, weddings are formal.  This is NO place for pull-overs or logos.  Dress like a professional.


----------



## sordnotsword (Jan 12, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I want to get a branded shirt that I wear for events/weddings, but I can't decide what style. And I'm not totally set on the logo placement either.
> 
> Thoughts welcome!
> 
> View attachment 148961


I don't think id notice the white text on black shirt if I was at a wedding or other event.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 14, 2018)

Well I ended up getting two gray button ups with logo on the breast, and two polos with logo on the sleeve. I've been using the polo for more casual gigs, like headshots/etc, and I've used the button up for corporate events. Haven't fully decided on weddings yet. I did one wedding with a company, and I just wore a gray shirt with a tie.


----------

